# Name help!



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So my friend texted me and told me to go visit her on my lunch break. She's been keeping mice for a long time and just recently lost her whole pack so about a month ago she went and got four girlies from probably a pet store--not sure. They aren't feeder bred and I don't know any fancy mouse breeders around here so I'm assuming they're from a PetCo or PetSmart somewhere.
Anyway, two of them turned up pregnant and just had their litters on Friday. I'd been talking to her because of the chance that my fosters, Tiny and Stubby, might be pregnant. Anyway, her other two mice weren't pregnant so she had them separated and wanted me to come play with them. She was more than happy to keep them, but she offered them to me since she knows I'm fond of Tiny and Stubby and just lost my baby rat Nora yesterday. It might have been ill-advised, but they were so pretty and sweet that I took them. She hadn't named them yet but I'm like a names-first-thing type of person. I wanted them to kind of follow the Tiny and Stubby theme since I *might* end up with Tiny and Stubby, potentially, and I already named one Lady (she's a gorgeous red-eyed golden girl) but I can't figure out the name for the other! She's white with black eyes and golden patches with a brownish outline. Suggestions anyone?


----------

